# Darwin!



## sassysharay (Jun 2, 2012)

This is Darwin. He is my first ever betta and I have very much enjoyed getting him. The journey began with learning all I could about bettas and how to keep them; mostly from this site. I then got his tank and got it all set up. It took every ounce of self control that I contain to wait out the 24 hours to go and buy him. Now I have him in his tank and he is SO happy, and so am I.:-D


















Isn't he just gorgeous?


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I love him! He is stunning!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Beautiful Betta!!! And nice name, Darwin.
Oh, and Welcome to the Amazing World of Betta Fish!!!
He's a Beautiful Torquise Crowntail!!!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Love your fishy!! He is gorgeous..Welcome to the fun and exiting world of becoming a betta Mommy It is so much fun watching thier antics..I love watching our Sammy when he hides in the plants, or when he just loves to swim..Is your fishy a Petco find? Looking foward to hearing more about your new family member


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

welcome to the forum, and a beautiful crowntail, or we call it "CT" boy you have


----------



## sassysharay (Jun 2, 2012)

lelei said:


> Love your fishy!! He is gorgeous..Welcome to the fun and exiting world of becoming a betta Mommy It is so much fun watching thier antics..I love watching our Sammy when he hides in the plants, or when he just loves to swim..Is your fishy a Petco find? Looking foward to hearing more about your new family member


I did "rescue" him from Petco. He is much happier now.


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

*Applause* You did the right thing.


----------



## zombiegirl (May 24, 2012)

Good for you! He is very purty and I love the name.


----------



## sassysharay (Jun 2, 2012)

I am really happy with Darwin. I really enjoyed "finding" him (although, he is really the one who found me. haha)

I went in the pet store looking for some things for his tank and was immediately drawn to him. I wasn't even looking at getting a CT, I really wanted a HM. Once I saw Darwin, though, I was in love. Had to buy him!

One good thing that I learned in my search-the Wal-Marts around here do not sell fish anymore! Yay!


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

YAY! Only if mine did the same......


----------



## MsChris (Jun 5, 2012)

He's so pretty! I just got my first betta, too! Welcome and good luck!


----------



## sassysharay (Jun 2, 2012)

Here is a picture of his tank
View attachment 56527


Here is a pic of him using his leaf hammock (which I though he would never use)
View attachment 56528


I think he is the cutest thing ever ^^
View attachment 56529


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Love that pic of him on the Hammock..so adorable..I would enter that in the contest of the month!!!


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I agree with leilei, sooo cute.


----------



## sassysharay (Jun 2, 2012)

Really? I don't even know what that is... I will have to do some research!


----------

